# Last of the  Vulcans.



## littleowl (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Goldfynche (May 22, 2016)

That must be the one I regularly saw parked up at Southend Airport.


----------



## Warrigal (May 22, 2016)

Aaaw...  I thought you were talking about Mr Spock.


----------



## littleowl (May 22, 2016)

This was the last flying one. I think it is in a special Hanger at Manchester air port.


----------

